
Satellite Wars - jonbaer
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/637bf054-8e34-11e5-8be4-3506bf20cc2b.html
======
sandworm101
One shouldn't discuss military sats or the possibility of sats inspecting each
other without at least mentioning STS-38, it's telltale mission badge, and
it's secret payload (Prowler).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STS-38](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STS-38)

[http://www.satobs.org/prowler.html](http://www.satobs.org/prowler.html)

~~~
Luc
Article on the secret STS-38 mission patch, and others:
[http://www.thespacereview.com/article/1197/1](http://www.thespacereview.com/article/1197/1)

~~~
sandworm101
I doubt there was a secret version. Any such patch has not been spotted. I've
heard the story told that the patch was worn upside-down, an act which is
itself an inside joke amongst US pilots. Note that TheSpaceReview created an
image of this patch, and has dared affix their name. Is that a pathetic
attempt to copyright something that the article itself claims was a creation
of nasa?

['flight patches' mean for flight suits are held on with velcro so that they
can be removed prior to flight. Affixing a patch upside down has various
meanings depending on the force, much like tucking a tie into one's shirt has
meaning in navies.]

------
hellbanner
Related C3 presentation:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktnQ7nBCuqU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktnQ7nBCuqU)

I think that's the one where "The US sattelite activates its thrusters, moves
close to a sattelite used by most of the Middle East for communications.. it
sits there for (N time), then moves away".

The sattelite wars have already begun.

